

Introducing a simpler blog commenting system - jprim
http://jprim.com/introducing-a-simpler-blog-commenting-system/
I decided to come up with a completely custom commenting system that is a super fast, simple and auth-free way to collect all the data needed. The solution – a wordpress twitter hybrid commenting system.
======
komlenic
While I agree with the simple goal and spirit of this, it is irresponsible to
not provide authorization when it would be trivial to implement. I wonder if
the author would be so nonchalant about it if someone posted damaging comments
using his name (and photo) over a few hundred blogs?

